# Self Empowering books that have helped me



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been reluctant to bring this out in the open, because people might think this is frivolous. Honestly however, of all the books I have purchased this had been the most empowering and no bullshit help that I have so desperately needed in my life. The book is THE BITCH SWITCH by Omarosa










I have always admired her sense of leadership and go getter attitude, i believe this raw determination is something we all aspire to regardless how much we might say we dont. I am a guy as well, so this book even though directed for women, has helped me tremendously. It teaches self empowerment over self sabotage which we have to admit that we all do to a certain degree. I have lived with DP my entire life, it sucks, but ive adapted, I just sometimes need something that will give me a push and a kick to go forth in my life. I hope DP is not a life sentence for most of us, but darn, i will fight it from destroying me.

I highly suggest you purchase the audio book, as it has a much more profound effect. i listen to it every now and then to give me a boost for work or personally

I also want to purchase and read through Kelly Cutrone's new book, as I believe it is similar in lines to Omarosa's. We cannot have DP destroy us, we need to power through this shit and show it whos boss!


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think what Omarasu does would work for a white person.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

JD,

Honestly, Omarosa's book has personally helped me alot. its got so much attitude, so much encouragement, so much power. It was beneficial for me, because I have a tendency to sort of be agreeable, the YES man. ive learnt to steer away from that and to find my worth.


----------

